
The Artist's Way: Write 750 words every morning - dirtyaura
http://750words.com/
======
stulli
Nice, i will definately check it out. At a first glance it seems to be a nice
way to fight procrastination. "...it will help clear your mind and get the
ideas flowing for the rest of the day." For me, this already worked today.
Usually i browse the web aimlessly for hours until i get something done but
after writing these 750 words i already know exactly what to do. Gamification
obviously works for me...

